# Mike Brown ... hired in Louisiana???



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Anyone have info on this ...

Mike Brown hired to deal with disaster recovery in Louisiana???

If what I think I heard is true ... wouldn't that be a story ...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

WHo is he? Not the ex- Fema director Mike Brown is it??


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah... huh?


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I think that is what I heard ...

Frankly, I'm guessng he didn't mess things up ...

But things got a bit complicated right after the Hurricane and he may have done or said some less than politically correct things during the heat of the battle making himself expendible to the administration ...

I have only a "Gut Hunch" going there, but he wasn't put in that leadership position at FEMA because he was an idiot.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Former FEMA Director Michael Brown started his own consulting business sometime around last November I believe it was. His business is for disaster preparedness for companies and individuals. DecoyDummy has it correct, Brown was nothing more than the Christian being thrown to the lions to appease the crowd of whiners for their own stupidity. Unfortunately the two biggest losers are still running things down there and still wearing the titles of mayor and governor.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> I have only a "Gut Hunch" going there, but he wasn't put in that leadership position at FEMA because he was an idiot.


Wanna bet? His only experience was running the Arabian Horse Club or something of the sort.



> But things got a bit complicated right after the Hurricane and he may have done or said some less than politically correct things during the heat of the battle making himself expendible to the administration ...


He, like the president, made poor decisions that left people stranded and got a lot of people killed.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I heard today ...

Mike Brown turned down the job offer as a consltant ...

Seems the Political Climate is still too controversial for him to feel comfortable stepping back into that foray.

I personally can't see where he made any glaring mistakes to begin with ... other than the misfortune of being caught in the middle of Incompetent Local Government Officials and a Federal System which can't (Constitutionally) take much action till the Local Officials call asking for it.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

But the local government DID call them in, and in a timely fashion too.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

DecoyDummy

I wouldn't go there if I was him. They called, but didn't want to turn over micromanaging the federal people. The power hungry local jerks are to blame for the whole thing. Brown bit the bullet as the sacrificial lamb. Also, the thousands of trailers setting empty right now is because of local laws that say this type of housing can not be used in a flood plain. Not even temporarily? The locals screwed it up and are such a bunch of idiots they are still screwing it up.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You honestly believe that the local officals refused to turn over power to the federal government to bolster their reputations? Do you have any proof of this?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Nagin is still thumbing his nose at the federal govt. Hes been under court order for several months to return firearms that were illegally confiscated post Katrina, and he refuses to comply.

First he tried the "I dont know what your talking about" approach.

Then, when on the verge of being held in contempt, he said "Oh hey, I found these weapons, maybe these are the ones you were talking about?"

Now his stance is that untill he can conduct a background check on a local level, he wont return the firearms. The Brady background check is good enough for most everybody else, but knowing that the local systems are still MIA, he's using that as an excuse to keep from having to return the legally held firearms of N.O. residents.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The guy belongs behind bars. He violated the constitution. I think about five years would be about right.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

5 years? I think that guy should get a lifeterm of community service. Have him clean up the city himself with a spoon and a ziplock baggie.


----------

